# New HSS 1332 Auger Housing Issue



## tj8hc (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi, new to the forum and looking for some help. I just purchased a new HSS1332ATD and it seems like the auger housing was installed crooked. One side is about 1/2" higher than the other when I put it down on level ground. Is this an easy thing to correct or will it need to be returned to the dealer?


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tj8hc said:


> Hi, new to the forum and looking for some help. I just purchased a new HSS1332ATD and it seems like the auger housing was installed crooked. One side is about 1/2" higher than the other when I put it down on level ground. Is this an easy thing to correct or will it need to be returned to the dealer?


check the skid shoes and scraper bar adjustments. check owners manual for instructions.


----------



## tj8hc (Dec 1, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> check the skid shoes and scraper bar adjustments. check owners manual for instructions.


Thanks for the response. It's definitely not the scraper or skid shoes (although I did adjust those items). The actual auger housing wasn't installed level.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tj8hc said:


> Thanks for the response. It's definitely not the scraper or skid shoes (although I did adjust those items). The actual auger housing wasn't installed level.


wonder how that is possible. it is bolted on by 10bolts. 

unless it fell.

if still under warranty would bring back to dealer.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

:iagree: Take it back; several people have had crooked auger housings. There must be a problem with the welding jig at Swepsonville, or it was dropped as @orangputeh said.


----------



## tj8hc (Dec 1, 2019)

tabora said:


> :iagree: Take it back; several people have had crooked auger housings. There must be a problem with the welding jig at Swepsonville, or it was dropped as @orangputeh said.


That's what I was afraid of. I actually bought it from an online dealer, so I hope it's not too complicated to get them to take it back.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tj8hc said:


> That's what I was afraid of. I actually bought it from an online dealer, so I hope it's not too complicated to get them to take it back.


can you post a picture from several angles?


----------



## tj8hc (Dec 1, 2019)

orangputeh said:


> can you post a picture from several angles?


Sure. I'll take the pictures after work today.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

tj8hc said:


> Sure. I'll take the pictures after work today.


I have seen this problem several time before but in each case it was because the scraper and or the skid shoes were improperly adjusted. I was not aware this could be a factory defect until @tabora mentioned it. other reasons were accidents, machines falling off people's personal vehicles and even seeing on delivered in a box that fell down inside the truckers trailer when it was double stacked.



just want to see how bad it is. 

good luck in getting this resolved.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

Maybe an obvious thing to say but something that's also easy to forget - make 100% sure that the surface you have your blower on is true and flat. I have been driven crazy thinking I had bucket / scraper that was not true until I checked the floor with a yard level............


----------



## tj8hc (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I'll check all of those things and hopefully it's something simple!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Another thing, make sure both tires are inflated properly, and at the same pressure.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

I think it is tracked. I would release all the bolt tensions with it sitting on a true/flat surface. Measure from there...


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

This worked for a couple of people: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1614497-post4.html


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

here is another crooked story


----------

